# Sharpening Station, is it worth it?



## DiegoCassels (Mar 6, 2018)

A practical and fast way to sharpen my tools. ¿Would do you suggest an easier way to sharpening?
Diamond cards (15cm x 5 cm or 6" x 2 "), not really good quality but they do their job!




























bottom part to avoid sliding:









Smaller for hand router bits sharpening.









Let me know what you think, show me how you do the sharpening.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Mine is pretty much the same, 3 diamond plates and a leather strop all inset into a piece of plywood:









It works great for me. I have gone to using a power sharpener for most things but it still gets used enough that I think it's worth the space it takes up  I also have some oil stones I use for knives but I never bothered to make a dedicated "home" for those.


----------



## DiegoCassels (Mar 6, 2018)

Hokieken, that looks great! Do I see a guide to set the angles? Top left of the picture?


> Mine is pretty much the same, 3 diamond plates and a leather strop all inset into a piece of plywood:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Yes Diego, that's a jig I made to set angles in the Veritas sharpening guide laying on it. Works great.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

"Sharpening Station, is it worth it?"

Yes.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Here's a look at my sharpening station. It's out side my shop I use a spray nozzle because I do alot sharpening.


















Shapton stoner here.


----------



## DiegoCassels (Mar 6, 2018)

That looks great, and it includes a water dripper!


> "Sharpening Station, is it worth it?"
> Yes.
> - waho6o9


----------



## DiegoCassels (Mar 6, 2018)

This looks like a pro sharpener station. I like how you orginized your stones.


> Here s a look at my sharpening station. It s out side my shop I use a spray nozzle because I do alot sharpening.
> Shapton stoner here.
> - Aj2


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Here's mine. I really like having a dedicated station. Reminds me to sharpen more often.


----------



## DiegoCassels (Mar 6, 2018)

Very nice!


> Here's mine. I really like having a dedicated station. Reminds me to sharpen more often.
> - JADobson


----------



## ADN (Sep 20, 2016)

I've tried several different versions and after attending one of Rob Cosman's handtool courses, I decided to build a new sharping station. Rob uses only 2 "stones" for plane blades, a 1000 diamond plate and a 16000 Shapton, it takes about 60 seconds using his method.

However my station is not about methods, it's just about having a ready and easy to use location.

This type uses a fish tank pump so there is no requirement for water other than topping off the tank. It's just a 6 gallon plastic basin with a wood support. Plus it's just a couple of steps from my workbench, and I did make a cover for it to keep the dust off the stones when not in use.

Having the running water keeps the stones/plates clean, it's fantastic.

Whatever one decides to use, the main point is to have a ready to use system….

Regards,
Andy


----------



## DiegoCassels (Mar 6, 2018)

That looks great Andy, and you have a view to enjoy your sharpening! I agree with you on the "ready to use".


> I've tried several different versions and after attending one of Rob Cosman's handtool courses, I decided to build a new sharping station.
> Whatever one decides to use, the main point is to have a ready to use system….
> 
> Regards,
> ...


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

The mandatory thing is to use water while sharpening whether it be diamond or stone. Diamond is really only recommended for sharpening carbide. When used on steel, it clogs the pores of the diamond reducing it's effectiveness. I would only use diamond as a touch up. Diamond cuts fast and can cut too aggressively. Stones have been used for thousands of years and put extremely fine edges on tools. Stone sharpening requires a lot more expertise than with diamond and can take a long time to master. It is easy to put a sharp edge on a tool or knife. The real challenge is to keep that sharpness while in use. I would take a look at some Japanese videos on sharpening. They really have it down to an art form.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

"Diamond is really only recommended for sharpening carbide."

Thank you for that Mr. Ron, good to know.


----------

